# 1.01 (time)



## Cdmshrs

How do you say 1:01 in Spanish? 
Es la una y una.    or     Es la una y uno?
Likewise, how to say 1:21?
Es la una y veintiuna or   Es la una y veintiuno?
Thanks! Always get confused by the exact usage of some numbers.


----------



## ProfeColina

You would say 1:01 = Es la una y uno / Es la una y un minuto.
1:21 = Es la una y veintiuno / Es la una y veintiún minutos.
(It's masculine because the word "minuto" is masculine.


----------



## Cdmshrs

ProfeColina said:


> You would say 1:01 = Es la una y uno / Es la una y un minuto.
> 1:21 = Es la una y veintiuno / Es la una y veintiún minutos.
> (It's masculine because the word "minuto" is masculine.


Thanks! That's clear!


----------



## chamyto

ProfeColina said:


> You would say 1:01 = Es la una y uno / Es la una y un minuto.
> 1:21 = Es la una y veintiuno / Es la una y veintiún minutos.
> (It's masculine because the word "minuto" is masculine.



I disagree.

I would say: Es la una y una/ es la una y veintiuna.


----------



## Cdmshrs

chamyto said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I would say: Es la una y una/ es la una y veintiuna.


Uh confused again...


----------



## Bevj

chamyto said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I would say: Es la una y una/ es la una y veintiuna.



¿Por qué? 
También estoy confundida


----------



## kayokid

Here is one site that says it's "uno".

http://www.spanishspanish.com/time/clock_web.html


----------



## Cdmshrs

kayokid said:


> Here is one site that says it's "uno".
> 
> http://www.spanishspanish.com/time/clock_web.html


Wow, great! Thx kayokid!


----------



## Cebolleta

chamyto said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I would say: Es la una y una/ es la una y veintiuna.



Lo habitual en España es que los minutos se digan en masculino: la una y uno, la una y veintiuno. El motivo es el dado por _ProfeColina_.


----------



## chamyto

Cebolleta said:


> Lo habitual en España es que los minutos se digan en masculino: la una y uno, la una y veintiuno. El motivo es el dado por _ProfeColina_.



Sigo discrepando. Se puede sobreentender:

Son las trece y una horas. (13:01)


----------



## kayokid

chamyto said:


> Sigo discrepando. Se puede sobreentender:
> 
> Son las trece y una horas. (13:01)




Just out of curiosity -- How would you express, "It's 3:21?"


----------



## Bevj

chamyto said:


> Sigo discrepando. Se puede sobreentender:
> 
> Son las trece y una horas. (13:01)



Perdona pero ahora estoy totalmente perdida.
13.01 = 1.01 p.m.
Son las trece horas y un minuto.
Es la una y uno (de la tarde).
¿De dónde sacas 'una horas'?


----------



## Ushuaia

Bevj said:


> Perdona pero ahora estoy totalmente perdida.
> 13.01 = 1.01 p.m.
> Son las trece horas y un minuto.
> Es la una y uno (de la tarde).
> ¿De dónde sacas 'una horas'?



"Las horas" en este uso formal son en plural: "llegó a las cero veinticinco horas", "salimos a la una treinta horas", "el hecho ocurrió a las cuatro horas de la mañana". 

A mí lo que me desconcierta es el minuto en femenino.


----------



## Bevj

Gracias por la aclaración.
A mí también me desconcierta eso del minuto femenino pero no me gusta discutir con un nativo español


----------



## duvija

En coloquial: _Son la una y veinte pasadas._
Y desde ahí, nos damos cuenta que 'son la una...' no tiene sentido y cambiamos a 'es la una y veinte pasadas'. También podemos indicar minutos y segundos, pero depende de la situación.


----------



## DerFrager

ProfeColina tiene razón. Quizá haya quien diga los minutos en femenino, pero no es estrictamente correcto.


----------



## neal41

Lo que se oye con frecuencia en la radio es "Son las tres con veinte un minutos".  Me parece que este uso de 'con' y 'minutos' no es tan común en la lengua informal, tal vez porque típicamente uno no quiere saber la hora con tanta precisión.  Pero si hay confusión, es posible usar 'con' y 'minutos'.

Tengo una pregunta.  Me parece que cuando el número de minutos es grande se omite 'y'.  "Son las cuatro y veinte" pero "Son las cuatro cuarenta y cinco".  ¿Es así o estoy equivocado?


----------



## duvija

Se puede omitir pero por lo general, creo que se deja esa 'y'. 
_Son las cuatro y cincuenta (minutos)_. Nunca escuché '_son las cuatro cincuenta'_. Parece más bien un precio.


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> Se puede omitir pero por lo general, creo que se deja esa 'y'.
> _Son las cuatro y cincuenta (minutos)_. Nunca escuché '_son las cuatro cincuenta'_. Parece más bien un precio.


Creo haberlo oído en alguna serie o película.

En definitiva, como se puede apreciar en este hilo, las formas de decir la hora son variadas, y difieren de sitio en sitio. Lo cual dificulta mucho la respuesta, ya que lo que suena bien a unos suena incorrecto a otros, y seguramente alguna forma sonará mal a todos.


----------



## yap

También se dice, y es lo más común por acá: Son las tres veinte. (pero no las cuatro cincuenta, sino diez para las cinco).


----------



## duvija

Es que la apareción de los relojes digitales cambió la forma de expresar las horas. Solíamos decir, cuando la aguja mayor pasaba del 6, que eran las "X menos XX' (como 'las cuatro menos veinticinco/veinte/cuarto/diez/cinco'. Y si estaba algo corrida de un número, eran las '4 menos 20 pasadas' o '4 y 20 pasadas'. 
Con el maldito digital, es más fácil leer en voz alta lo que dice que pensar si es 'menos' o 'pasadas'. Y así la gente te contesta: son las 4 y 32 (con 54 segundos, si se hacen los graciosos). Por supuesto, esos cambios se reflejan en la variedad que vimos más arriba.


----------



## roxcyn

Si dice la hora en la manera de 12 horas es la hora y después los minutos.  Es *la una y uno* o es* la una y un minuto*.  Si dices la hora en la manera de 24 horas como escribió arriba: *Son las trece y una horas* (todo concuerda con horas).

¿Estamos de acuerdo ahora? 

Y un hilo viejo del foro Sólo en español decir la hora


----------



## Quique Alfaro

roxcyn said:


> Si dice la hora en la manera de 12 horas es la hora y después los minutos.  Es *la una y uno* o es* la una y un minuto*.  Si dices la hora en la manera de 24 horas como escribió arriba: *Son las trece y una horas* (todo concuerda con horas).
> 
> ¿Estamos de acuerdo ahora?
> 
> Y un hilo viejo del foro Sólo en español decir la hora



Eh... no... creo que entendiste todo mal. Son las trece y uno. 

Las trece y una horas suena a las catorce horas.


----------



## duvija

Quique Alfaro said:


> Eh... no... creo que entendiste todo mal. Son las trece y uno.
> 
> Las trece y una horas suena a las catorce horas.




Las trece y una horas suena a dislexia o algo parecido. No existe.
_"Son las 13 y uno"_ (aunque pocas veces se diría así. La radio diría '_son las trece horas y un minuto_')


----------



## roxcyn

Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## Amapolas

By the way, and how do you say this in words in English: 06:00? I mean military style. 
Is it six hundred hours?


----------



## kayokid

In military speak it's:

"(It is) oh six hundred."

That is 6 in the morning.


----------



## Amapolas

Thanks, Kayokid.


----------



## Rondivu

Es la una y un minuto.
Es la una y veintiún minutos.
Sin añadir "minuto/s" me suenan bastante raras. Creo no haber oído jamás a nadie decir: es la una y uno.
Pasa un minuto de la una.
Es la una y un minuto.
Es la una pasadas ( no especifica cuántos minutos pasan de la una, pero es muy habitual decirlo así).


----------



## Sendro Páez

Recomiendo a todo el mundo la compra (y no me llevo comisión, ojo) de este libro de consulta fundamental y muy barato:

http://www.rae.es/obras-academicas/ortografia/ortografia-basica

Todo lo que se ha discutido aquí (bueno, casi todo) aparece discutido y pormenorizado. No lo transcribo porque son dos páginas enteras (pág. 189-191).


----------



## jilar

Yo hablo por mi.
Aquí la duda principal es cuando el número acaba en 1, excepto el 11 (siempre será "once"), respecto a los minutos.
Si la hora es, por ejemplo:
1:21

Yo digo:
1. Forma escueta (sin decir "minutos") = la una y veintiun*a*.
2. Forma larga, y más formal por así decirlo =  la una y veintiún minutos.

La única explicación que tengo para ello es que en el primer caso consideramos el número como si fueran HORAS, luego femenino.
Sería como querer expresar esto:
1,21 hora(s).
Pero eliminando la palabra horas, porque ya sabemos de qué estamos hablando (igual que en el segundo caso también podemos eliminar la palabra HORA; decimos "Es la una y x minutos". Y sabemos que UNA refiere a HORA(S) sin tener que decirlo ¿no? ) y dicho de la forma en que decimos las horas, es decir, no decimos al ver eso:
Una con veintiuna.
Sino:
Una y veintiuna.


Otro ejemplo:
12:31
Las doce y treinta y un minutos.
Las doce y treinta y una.


----------

